# Can't find or uninstall AdwCleaner



## noahmatt12 (Mar 12, 2014)

I installed AdwCleaner last night at the recommendation of some experts on forums. (Downloaded from CNet). I did a search for it on my computer (Win 7), and do not know where it has installed itself. The only thing it left behind was a folder in C:/, called AdwCleaner, with 2 folders inside ('Backup' and 'Quarantine') and 2 text files. 

How am I supposed to run it again? I became a little paranoid and wanted to do a System Restore to before I installed it, but several attempts have been unsuccessful because of a 'problem restoring C:/', which I think is being caused by AdwCleaner.


----------



## noahmatt12 (Mar 12, 2014)

Just to follow up, here is the System Restore error message:

"System Restore failed to replace the file (C:\Windows) with its original copy from the restore point. An unspecified error occurred during System Restore. (0x80071a90)


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Welcome. 

I don't believe *AdwCleane*r is responsible. Please post the contents of the .txt files found on those folders.


----------



## noahmatt12 (Mar 12, 2014)

There is a notepad file called *AdwCleaner[R0]* - it looks to be a log of the scan.

Here are the contents:



> # AdwCleaner v3.021 - Report created 12/03/2014 at 02:28:24
> # Updated 10/03/2014 by Xplode
> # Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
> # Username : Badda - BADDA-PC
> ...


And another file called *AdwCleaner[S0]* - which looks to be a log of the "clean" or quarantine action.

Here are the contents:



> # AdwCleaner v3.021 - Report created 12/03/2014 at 02:33:01
> # Updated 10/03/2014 by Xplode
> # Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
> # Username : Badda - BADDA-PC
> ...


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

AdwCleaner only removed "Potentially unwanted programs", there is no need to restore the computer to a previous date as these Registry keys and values will be restored.

I would suggest you download AdwCleaner from here, once saved, run the application and uninstall. No need to scan.

*Disable System Restore*

Reset and Re-enable your System Restore to remove bad files that have been backed up by Windows. The files in System Restore are protected to prevent any programmes changing them. This is the only way to clean these files: (You will lose all previous restore points which are likely to be infected.)

To turn off Windows 7 System Restore:

1. Click Start.
2. Right-click the Computer icon, and then click Properties.
3. Click on System Protection under the Tasks column on the left side
4. Click on Continue on the "User Account Control" window that pops up
5. Under the System Protection tab, find Available Disks
6. Uncheck the box for any drive you wish to disable system restore on
7. When turning off System Restore, the existing restore points will be deleted. Click "Turn System Restore Off" on the popup window to do this.
8. Click OK
9. When you have finished, restart the computer and follow the instructions in the next section to turn on System Restore.

To turn on Windows 7 System Restore:

1. Click Start.
2. Right-click the Computer icon, and then click Properties.
3. Click on System Protection under the Tasks column on the left side
4. Click on Continue on the "User Account Control" window that pops up
5. Under the System Protection tab, find Available Disks
6. Place a checkmark in the box for any drive you wish to enable System Restore on
7. Click OK

Let me know if you need further help.


----------

